# Looking to buy Fisher undercarriage



## EvergreensRich (Dec 6, 2016)

Want to buy a Fisher Speed cast undercarriage for 80's - 93 Dodge 4x4 truck thanx


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one

Call me
419-392-1875


----------



## EvergreensRich (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanx for responding will call you soon any ideas on shipping I'm in VA thanx


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I am not sure what shipping would be ? But I might be heading down that way.


----------

